# I used to think...



## Kempstonian (6 Dec 2019)

Back in the days when I did time trials, I used to think road cyclists were mad. Those sprint finishes and the crashes that often were part of that.

Then I saw some track racing and changed my mind. Those guys (and ladies) are tough!

Then I saw this...


Those guys are BONKERS!


----------



## rikki (6 Dec 2019)

Looks like fun.
Can I start at the back and go very slowly?


----------



## Jody (6 Dec 2019)

There are some crazy MTB events these days. You only have to look at Redbull Rampage, Hardline, Crankworx, Loosefest to see these are getting more extreme by the year. Great to watch but such a massive risk for the competitors.

This gives you a better idea of the carnage at the start. First crash at 43 seconds and slow mo replay at 2.55

View: https://youtu.be/BlcAFVO_Kyo


----------



## Kempstonian (6 Dec 2019)

Jeez! One guy falling started a chain reaction by the looks of it. That was a bad one...


----------



## fossyant (6 Dec 2019)

Redbull Hardline - not far from us - North Wales - Insane.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPhFWHhLXSI


----------



## fossyant (6 Dec 2019)

Once you start going for 'air' it's time to book an advanced ticket to A&E. So much can, and does go wrong, even at a pump track.


----------



## fossyant (6 Dec 2019)

Scary, when you think this is available for us rank amateurs to try in the UK.


----------



## fossyant (6 Dec 2019)

Always worth checking what you are riding at any Trail Centre. You do have to think 'this is designed to be ridden' unlike natural routes.

This catches folk out alot... you can't see the 45 degree ramp at the end as you are 20 ft in the air. You can't exactly stop either. Many a 'walk of shame'.


----------



## Kempstonian (6 Dec 2019)

I think the later parts going through the trees were more terrifying than the snow section. I wasn't keen on the rocky parts either. Imagine falling at speed on those sharp rocks! *shudder*


----------



## Kempstonian (6 Dec 2019)

I know they are slower but these ladies have got guts too.


(Ignore the sexist comments underneath)


----------



## raleighnut (6 Dec 2019)

View: https://youtu.be/alBAmO9KtL4


----------



## MasterDabber (6 Dec 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> Back in the days when I did time trials, I used to think road cyclists were mad. Those sprint finishes and the crashes that often were part of that.
> 
> Then I saw some track racing and changed my mind. Those guys (and ladies) are tough!
> 
> ...



Sheer lunacy and quite brilliant. The speed is amazing.


----------



## crossfire (8 Dec 2019)

I thought the girls were quick, but then watched the men - 40 minutes! would probably take me 4 hours plus underwear changing time.


----------



## MasterDabber (8 Dec 2019)

crossfire said:


> I thought the girls were quick, but then watched the men - 40 minutes! would probably take me 4 hours plus underwear changing time.


I watched a video of the men's 2019 winner of Megavalanche. He gets away near the very front as opposed to the guy in the video above so doesn't have to battle through 960 or so other riders.... but, around 8/9 minutes faster and on the bottom twisties he is making it even more technical by missing out some of the berms and going straight down... totally in another league of craziness and ability from mere mortals.


----------



## Kempstonian (8 Dec 2019)

MasterDabber said:


> I watched a video of the men's 2019 winner of Megavalanche. He gets away near the very front as opposed to the guy in the video above so doesn't have to battle through 960 or so other riders.... but, around 8/9 minutes faster and on the bottom twisties he is making it even more technical by missing out some of the berms and going straight down... totally in another league of craziness and ability from mere mortals.


I saw that one. I've watched quite a few but I picked the one above more for the entertainment value. The guy is obviously veyr good and I think he deliberately started at the back to see how many he could overtake. Normally anybody that good would start at the front, or very near it.
I was impressed by the ladies race but had to laugh at the beginning, where they were all falling off and just giggling their way down. The one with the camera actually overtook a few while she was sliding down on her backside


----------



## unlikely (22 Dec 2019)

The Megavalanche is fun :-)

What those videos don't show, is just how steep the glacier sections are, and once they're rutted, it's near impossible to stay upright. The guys at the front have it far easier, as it all gets piste bashed in the morning before the main race starts.
The main section at the Mega, probably starts out around 40deg and mellows out as it reaches the bottom, and I won't deny it is daunting when you're at the top of it looking down during practice. During the race run, you just get on with it!

The rocks aren't that bad. Most of the traversing rocky section in the Mega is actually scree, with only a couple solid rock sections. Even the Mountain of Hell is mostly scree., but I've never done that race.
I would say that Les Deux Alpes is the better of the two resorts though. It's got better trails than Alpe d'Heuz, but neither of them are worth a weeks holiday on their own. I certainly wouldn't go to Alpe d'Heuz just for a holiday, as there are far better trails to be had, and Les Deux Alpes is only good for a few days of mountainbiking.


----------

